# expensive craft show



## Bigmoose (May 25, 2010)

I am in my 3rd year of doing craft shows.  I still take some chances and try different things just to see what will work.  I figure I will never know if I don't try.  This past weekend was a learning experience for me.  I did a 2 day show at a major state college and paid the most I have ever paid to get into a show, $240.  There were about 320 total vendors, 6 other soapers besides me.  Saturday went as I thought it would.  Sunday blew me away.  WOW was I busy.  This show turned out to be a big success.  I can't wait to sign up for next years show.  I was so nervous about having $240 bucks on the line.  Just wanted to share to those who are thinking about a high dollar show and can't make up thier minds.

Bruce


----------



## Chay (May 25, 2010)

That's fantastic Bruce! Glad the gamble paid off for you.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2010)

If it's a good, stable show, more money twords your booth should equal more money into advertisment & larger shopping crowds. It does not always turn out that way but it should. Good for you.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2010)

PS: I bet the college crowd was perfect for your beer items!


----------



## donniej (May 25, 2010)

I paid $200 for 2 days at a big event coming up, hopefully my luck is as good as yours


----------



## Woodi (May 26, 2010)

Congrats on that, Bruce! Glad you enjoyed it.

I usually calculate this way:

if sales = cost of show (or booth or craft table) x 10 - this was a good show, and I'll do it again.

I just paid $350 for a 3-day show and didn't make that formula, so I will not do this show again. But I sure had a lot of fun. Sometimes I work for fun instead of just money.


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2010)

I have seen that 10x formula many times on assorted forums and don't  agree with it.

If you pay $50.00 for a 1 day show and make 10x your booth fee = $500.00 for 1 day.

If you pay $200.00 for 1 day  show but only make 6x your booth fee = $1200 for 1 day.

The second example only made 6x the booth fee but was more profitable by far.


----------



## Bigmoose (May 26, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> PS: I bet the college crowd was perfect for your beer items!



They were the big sellers.  My cash register lets me ring up everything under 8 different departments.  The beer soaps were #1 by a good margin.

Bruce


----------



## Domino (Jun 27, 2010)

I look at total sales minus setup. But I've never done a show that cost more than $125 for 2 days. There are many that do cost more, but from talking to people who've done them, it is hard to make the table rent back.

I primarily do high school shows in the fall. Some are absolutely amazing. last year my sales nearly doubled.


----------

